# How much is she worth?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am wondering how much you would pay/she is worth. I really, _really_ don't want to sell her, but my mother thinks I should in order to pay for college/car. I want to see what she would bring in if I did happen to sell her, and to see if her selling price would even be worth the hassle and pain of giving up my little girl. I _highly_ doubt I will sell her.

"My Lady Livermore"-Registered Throroughbred filly, never raced.
My Lady Livermore Thoroughbred

Sunny will be three in April. She is around sixteen hands right now, and still plenty more growing to do. Both of her parents were sixteen hands.
She leads well, but can be pushy occasionally. She picks up all four feet with the command "lift", and the farrier loves her. She cross ties well, but can be a little fidgity in a straight tie. I have only bathed her a few times, but she has done well each time. She does great for fly spray. I have never clipped her. She can be brushed/touched all over. She does fine with wormer, but needs comfort when getting vaccinations as it does frighten her a touch.
Sunny knows the minimal basics about lunging. She understands to go in a circle, and usually stops on command. She can be finicky about going clockwise.
Sunny is a pro at being saddled, and is almost a pro at bridling. She stands to have boots put on her legs. I have only been on Sunny(all of my weight) three times. The last time, she was led with me on her in a 30-foot circle, and she didn't bat an eyelash. The other times I have just practiced putting my feet in the stirrups, rubbing her while on, shifting the saddle, etc. She has never offered a buck or anything when being trained to saddle. However, she is not to be considered "broke" or "green broke." She is fine with her bit, but has not been "bit-trained."
She has beautiful, floaty gaits. He trot _screams_ dressage.
She does have long pasterns, and she is very slightly cowhocked.
Sunny is located in the southeast US.

If I left something out, let me know. I've tried to include all of her negative attributes.
So what do you guys think?

From July and earlier. She has gotten much taller, but these are the only conformational shots I have. At the moment she is downhill.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to say - but there are many broke horses out there that folks are giving away for nothing or next to nothing. An unbroke 3 year old is going to have a very narrow market.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

mls said:


> Sorry to say - but there are many broke horses out there that folks are giving away for nothing or next to nothing. An unbroke 3 year old is going to have a very narrow market.


Oh, I know. I am totally aware of this.
This is why I want estimates from people, so I can convince my mother that she will bring in next to nothing. :lol:


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

100-500..people are also giving this type of horse away.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Sorry to say - but there are many broke horses out there that folks are giving away for nothing or next to nothing. An unbroke 3 year old is going to have a very narrow market.


I agree with MLS.

It should not take much to convince your mother she will bring in next to nothing. Show your mother all the TBs that are free to a good home, sound, been backed, etc.

Her being a red, TB and a mare does not help her sale price in many circles either.

What your mother might be thinking about is not the initial money made from selling her but the money saved by not having to pay for her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In this market she won't bring much.. but she is a nice looking horse. Her hocks are low to the ground and I do not get "cow hocked" at all on her. Pasterns look the proper length. Her neck is set a little low. 

She is a nicely put together horse.. but this economy.. well, the truth is I cannot imagine $1k for her. She is better with you.. but get her trained. She looks too nice not to.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree with MLS.
> What your mother might be thinking about is not the initial money made from selling her but the money saved by not having to pay for her.


Her exact words: "Sell Sunny and use the money you make from her to buy a car."

Sunny is a very cheap horse. We have free board, so she costs $30-55 a month depending on farrier visits.

Thank you for your responses, everyone.
But please keep in mind that I am not ignorant. I am fully aware of the horse market at the moment.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not think anyone even implied you were ignorant.


----------



## SamIam4101 (Feb 1, 2011)

She is a beautiful horse I think it would be rewarding to keep her a break her. Unfortunately not too many people are wanting or willing to take a unbroken horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

No, AB, they didn't. However, I had a feeling that this was the direction it may have been heading.

Thank you again, everyone.
I am hearing just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont think anyone thinks you are ignorant...

Keep in mind YOU asked everyone for their opinions on this matter. They are giving you their answer to YOUR question.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am aware of that, Dubya.

I have had a less-than-perfect week, so I am a bit sensitive ATM.  Just ignore my touchyness.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

she is beautiful, but in this market you would probably have trouble giving her away, there are beautiful well broke horses on my craigslist for next to nothing all the time yet i see them listed week after week, it's very sad and often times i fear the horses end up going to slaughter because no one takes them...if you were able to sell her(in my area at least) you would probably get less then 500


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Shouldn't be hard to convince your mom. She seems like a lovely, sweet little girl who could turn into a great ride someday, but right now her market value is essentially nothing.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Sunny sorry to hear that you're mom has this attitude especially when she costs so little... in our market you couldn't even give this horse away even though she looks like a nice mare. You could probably get $100 at the auction but then you know who's going to buy her. By the time you take off all the costs of taking her there and the auction fees I wonder what you would be left with anyway.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sunny said:


> Her exact words: "*Sell Sunny and use the money you make from her to buy a car."*
> 
> Sunny is a very cheap horse. We have free board, so she costs $30-55 a month depending on farrier visits.


Tell your mom you'll get just enough money to get yourself a bike. :wink:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

:lol:

Thanks guys. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

tell you what.... you can give her to me and ill give you my car xD id rather ride a horse to school anyways XD


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If I were in a position (space and barn) to have a horse like this one I would.. and break and train her... I paid $2000 for a horse like that back in the mid 1980's... a little more known breeding (hunter breeding) and she was an unbroken 2 year old. Times were different. 

Life is not in that place.. and acre of land and a house and proposed zoning would not allow it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Why not keep her a little longer, train her, break her and tech her the basics under saddle and then sell her. If you decide to. Over here you would be surprised to know how many people are actually wanting a young TB to train up and educate and turn it into a show or an eventing horse. Poeple practically write adds in the trading post asking about them.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, I am definitely not selling her. Like I said, it was just to show my mother that there isn't much of a market for horses like her right now.

I plan to keep Sun as long as I can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Even in the UK where the horse market is probably better that in the US you would be looking at £500 MAXIMUM, probably less.

I paid a fortune for my coloured youngster but he is a warmblood and is going to be my HOYS horse! a young TB who isnt broken, well there are hundreds of them flooding the market and there are hundreds more that have been broken in.,


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Sunny, what a cutie she is! OK, I have a slightly different perspective...

I agree with everyone that she doesn't hold much value right now. However, in a couple of years and with some good training under her belt (girth?) she will be worth MORE than the market average as she is a nice TB that has NOT seen the racetrack.

Just a thought.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sunny said:


> Her exact words: "Sell Sunny and use the money you make from her to buy a car."
> 
> *Sunny is a very cheap horse*. We have free board, so she costs $30-55 a month depending on farrier visits.


One thing to keep in mind - she might be under $50 a month for normal upkeep. One incident though and you can have a vet bill at ten times that.

Horses are a walking vet bill.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

mls said:


> Horses are a walking vet bill.


So true!!!!

My vet bill so far this year (and god we havent even made it to march yet) is getting on for £600 thanks to prides 4 days of colic and harveys hoof abcess.

Reeco will have to have his teeth done when he gets back and vaccines are due the end of march (in the UK we are not allowed to administer vaccines ourselves, they must be administered by a vet!)


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Take your mother to an auction and let her see how badly the horses are going for. That should convence her. You can also do a search on one of the horse web pages for sale horses semaler to yours and see what comes up.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am _more_ than aware of potential injuries and vet bills. Trust me.

By calling her a cheap horse I was referring to her day-to-day expenses.

Thanks.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Perhaps you could show your mother the prices on similar horses in your area. When she sees how much you would get, maybe she'll change her mind!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Based on the prices in Alberta, you could get $1000+ for her in my area. ( in just searching unbroken 3yr old TB) I found a few up to $5000.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses, guys. Especially to those who did research just on my account.


Much appreciated.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lonannuniel said:


> Based on the prices in Alberta, you could get $1000+ for her in my area. ( in just searching unbroken 3yr old TB) I found a few up to $5000.


:shock: Where do you live?! Links to these horses?? 
The mare is cute, but she's not something stunning. She looks small (am I right?) and small red TB mares are not exactly in high demand, I'm sorry to say. Maybe if she had good substance and had a good show record, she might fetch a decent price... but not as she is.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

JDI, she is rising three and already 16 hands. :lol:

No show record as she isn't even started yet. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> :shock: Where do you live?! Links to these horses??
> The mare is cute, but she's not something stunning. She looks small (am I right?) and small red TB mares are not exactly in high demand, I'm sorry to say. Maybe if she had good substance and had a good show record, she might fetch a decent price... but not as she is.


I was basing my opinion purely on what research I did. ^-^" sorry, I was in a rush > Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary 
She might be a bit more impressive, but searching around at work didn't give me too much time to think about her details. I was just making a point that horses are expensive here


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It may potentially help to point out to your mother exactly WHAT type of home she's likely to end up in if she goes for a few hundred bucks at auction? I'm not sure if she cares at all, but the thought that this lovely filly could go to slaughter so you can pocket a few hundred may be all the convincing she needs!

Best of luck with her, she looks like an absolutely lovely prospect!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes, MM!

Yes, I am very excited about her future. She has _such_ a good head on her shoulders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

She is very cute, and I am a sucker for red TBs! I owned a small red TB mare in the past and she was flighty, sensitive, and she hated to stand still. I used her for trails and pretend polo. She was a one-of-a-kind horse that it took a special person to understand, which made her invaluable to me. I understood her quirks and what she "liked" and "didn't like". She was my baby, but to everyone else who didn't know her like I did, she was just another hyper red TB.

I think you should keep that in mind as far as her 'worth' goes. YOU know this horse, YOU understand her. So when people say "Meh, $100 would be all she brings in" YOU know that she is worth so much more emotionally. There's no way on earth you'd let her go for $100, even if that's all she's "worth"  There are tons of red TBs, but there's only ONE Sunny!

Keep her, break her, enjoy her, and then if you have to sell her later on, give everyone a reason that she's different from all the other red TBs.  She's extremely cute. And she looks JUST like the mare I was talking about earlier. Best of luck!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Equilove said:


> She is very cute, and I am a sucker for red TBs! I owned a small red TB mare in the past and she was flighty, sensitive, and she hated to stand still. I used her for trails and pretend polo. She was a one-of-a-kind horse that it took a special person to understand, which made her invaluable to me. I understood her quirks and what she "liked" and "didn't like". She was my baby, but to everyone else who didn't know her like I did, she was just another hyper red TB.
> 
> I think you should keep that in mind as far as her 'worth' goes. YOU know this horse, YOU understand her. So when people say "Meh, $100 would be all she brings in" YOU know that she is worth so much more emotionally. There's no way on earth you'd let her go for $100, even if that's all she's "worth"  There are tons of red TBs, but there's only ONE Sunny!
> 
> Keep her, break her, enjoy her, and then if you have to sell her later on, give everyone a reason that she's different from all the other red TBs.  She's extremely cute. And she looks JUST like the mare I was talking about earlier. Best of luck!


Awe, that was a very sweet post that made me smile. 
Thanks!


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Equilove said:


> She is very cute, and I am a sucker for red TBs! I owned a small red TB mare in the past and she was flighty, sensitive, and she hated to stand still. I used her for trails and pretend polo. She was a one-of-a-kind horse that it took a special person to understand, which made her invaluable to me. I understood her quirks and what she "liked" and "didn't like". She was my baby, but to everyone else who didn't know her like I did, she was just another hyper red TB.
> 
> I think you should keep that in mind as far as her 'worth' goes. YOU know this horse, YOU understand her. So when people say "Meh, $100 would be all she brings in" YOU know that she is worth so much more emotionally. There's no way on earth you'd let her go for $100, even if that's all she's "worth"  There are tons of red TBs, but there's only ONE Sunny!
> 
> Keep her, break her, enjoy her, and then if you have to sell her later on, give everyone a reason that she's different from all the other red TBs.  She's extremely cute. And she looks JUST like the mare I was talking about earlier. Best of luck!


What a nice post.


----------



## morganslittleleo (Nov 3, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It may potentially help to point out to your mother exactly WHAT type of home she's likely to end up in if she goes for a few hundred bucks at auction? I'm not sure if she cares at all, but the thought that this lovely filly could go to slaughter so you can pocket a few hundred may be all the convincing she needs!
> 
> Best of luck with her, she looks like an absolutely lovely prospect!


I am a person that has bought horses for a few hundred bucks and they are the most spoiled, loved and well taken care of horses! Just because a horse is sold cheap does not mean it will have a poor home. IMO i think its sad slaughter houses are closed in the US because it just means more horses are going to be abused and neglected I do belive how it was done should have been changed but not quit Also it hurt the horse market that was already hurting. But I think you have a BEAUTIFUL mare i am in arkansas and i would give you 900 for her if i was buying another one right now : ) But if you would regret selling her Dont do it because i sold one of mine awhile back and i miss him very much even though i know he went to a good home.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

morganslittleleo said:


> I am a person that has bought horses for a few hundred bucks and they are the most spoiled, loved and well taken care of horses! Just because a horse is sold cheap does not mean it will have a poor home.


I agree... My little mare Savanna was only $300.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

morganslittleleo said:


> I am a person that has bought horses for a few hundred bucks and they are the most spoiled, loved and well taken care of horses! Just because a horse is sold cheap does not mean it will have a poor home. IMO i think its sad slaughter houses are closed in the US because it just means more horses are going to be abused and neglected I do belive how it was done should have been changed but not quit Also it hurt the horse market that was already hurting. But I think you have a BEAUTIFUL mare i am in arkansas and i would give you 900 for her if i was buying another one right now : ) But if you would regret selling her Dont do it because i sold one of mine awhile back and i miss him very much even though i know he went to a good home.


I did not imply whatsoever that cheap horses end up in bad homes. My point was that unbroken youngsters at auction are NOT likely to find a good home. There are wonderful people who manage to save a few, but the grim reality is that due to the economy, most youngsters at auction do NOT end up in good places. And by that, I mean usually a slaughter house, not a neglectful or abusive home.


----------

